# Which Coil for the AAN?



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Let here about your choice of replacement. I was leaning towards 034's H.O coil and POS replacement but its pricey compared to EFIexpress's option. 
I was told the the 1.8t conversion may not support higher boost/performance levels by 034. 
I have a friend who runs Hayabusa coils on his DSM monster running like 38psi+. 
So let hear your story.
Eric


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I had the EFI Express kit on my S6 before it got terminated (the S6, not the coils) and I have to say I will be buying another set for the new car. They performed amazingly, the car was bullet smooth and pulled like a freight train, a huge improvement over the stock coils on the MTM 1+ setup.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Which Coil for the AAN? (URSledgehammer)*

I can't speak for 1.8T kits or 034 Motorsport, but I'll tell you that EFI setup is well worth the $$$. I have put it on my car just recently and could not be happier with the decision.


----------

